
Show HN: Incomee 2.5 – Fast Invoicing for Freelancers - guglielmo88
https://incomee.co
======
abiogenesis
Friendly reminder: I suggest you to proofread your web site. Maybe it's just
me but I can't buy anything if there is a typo on the web page.

You might also try to explain on your web site why your product is better than
free alternatives, such as waveapps.com.

~~~
guglielmo88
Thank you. We will double-check the copy and try to improve the landing page

